# Кто делал операцию в Военном госпитале им. Бурденко в Москве?



## Петрович1970 (9 Окт 2018)

Прошу откликнуться, кто делал операции на позвоночник в военном госпитале им. Бурденко в Москве


----------



## olenkasolo (21 Ноя 2018)

Я не делала по причине очень высокой стоимости...


----------



## 32Ольга (21 Ноя 2018)

Петрович1970 написал(а):


> Прошу откликнуться, кто делал операции на позвоночник в военном госпитале им. Бурденко в Москве


В военном госпитале делала операцию коллега, грыжа плюс нестабильность. Сделали хорошо, прошел почти год, ходит, работает.


----------



## Stefaniya (22 Сен 2020)

Я делала операцию в госпитале имени Бурденко в Москве. Перелом L3.


----------

